# Game 72 Thread: Lakers vs T'Wolves



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (48-23, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Lakers 115 - Kings 91 (3/24)
vs.









Minnesota Timberwolves (49-23, 1st Place)
Last Game: Nuggets 101 - T'Wolves 92 (3/24)

Friday, Mar. 26
7:30 pm 
vs. Timberwolves 
TV: ESPN, FSN 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

</center>


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Gotta be another Win!*

Statement game #2, Lakers by 10 points! Hopefully after this game the Lakers will at least finish with home court advantage over whoever wins the Midwest. With this blow out tonight, everyone but Kobe should be able to go 40 minutes against the T-Wolves if needed.:yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Another big game. A win would be very nice.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Lakers need to come out with the same intensity as the Kings game last night. They need to send a message, it was fun beating the Lakers while they had a lot of injuries, but now everybody is back (except for Horace) and its time to crush the other teams. They don't have to shoot the lights out every game, but if they play defense the same way for the rest of the season, look out.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

W will put the Lakers 1/2 game ahead of Wolves. It's time!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I need to see someone predicting a bad game. Come on, one game and everyone thinks this is the best team in the league...  

My prediction:

Lakers - 101
Wolves - 89


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

lakers 104
wolves 98

and JGKoblenz, no this is not the best team in the league. KINGS ARE.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

for some reason i have a strong feeling that GP will dominate tonight.

and that's not a knock on gollum.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> W will put the Lakers 1/2 game ahead of Wolves. It's time!


Nice. Unfortunately, we play in the same division as the Kings so we can't be the #1 and #2 seeds in the West. We're going to have to overtake the Kings if we want homecourt throughout the playoffs. Otherwise, we'll have to settle for the #3 seed. As far as this game is concerned, I think we'll come out with the same level of intensity that we displayed yesterday against the Kings. Minnesota is the second best team in the league (record-wise) and they humiliated us a few weeks ago. I'm expecting big games from Kobe, GP, and Malone. Hopefully, we give Shaq more than a dozen shots in this game. It's frustrating how we ignore this guy sometimes?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wolves 101
Lakers 97 

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers 106 wovles 101
no :gopray: needed
:gossip:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually, in all honesty, I predict a blowout, though a smaller one; 102-88.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is a very special occasion...I'm cheering for the Lakers in this one.



Lakers - 102
Timberwolves - 94


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't really care for the game, I just wanna see Garnett school somebody. It would be nice if they both lost though, so nobody catches up to kings while they are getting their stuff together.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

The Kandi man on Shaq? Ervin Johnson? Please... It's gonna be a blowout!  

I predict the Lakers taking this one by 15+ points


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> for some reason i have a strong feeling that GP will dominate tonight.
> 
> and that's not a knock on gollum.


gollum:laugh: 

My prediction: Lakers spank the Wolves by +5


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

This sucks, I am going to miss the game tonight and it is in high defenition on ESPN HD.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Pinball*

Even though Minnesota could be the #2 seed as Mid West Champ, the Lakers could still over take them for home court advantage in the play-offs if they finish as the #3 seed but have a better record than the Wolves. That is why myself and maybe Lynx mentioned that we would move ahead of them if the Lakers win tonight.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Pinball*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Even though Minnesota could be the #2 seed as Mid West Champ, the Lakers could still over take them for home court advantage in the play-offs if they finish as the #3 seed but have a better record than the Wolves. That is why myself and maybe Lynx mentioned that we would move ahead of them if the Lakers win tonight.


Thanks for that little tidbit. I didn't know that. In that case, all we have to do is hold off SA.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Pinball*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks for that little tidbit. I didn't know that. In that case, all we have to do is hold off SA.


Yup, exactly. Only thing that Division winners does to hurt the Lakers (if they finish behind the Kings) is change who the Lakers play in the first round.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Decent 1st half. We played like ****, though. Luckily, the Wolves played worse.

We'll need to play a whole lot better to win the game.:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

So far so good I guess. 66-48 in the 3rd, Kobe with 29 so far. :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What the hell has happened to the Wolves man... A Wolves fan should assassinate Hudson Kandi and Wally, maybe theyll play like they used to... Wolves has Sacramentoitis...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

"Minnesota is 4-24 lifetime in the City of Angels."

-- Bill Walton

Wrong Bill, you stupid hippie. They play the Clippers, too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers own. That had to be one of the worst shooting performances all season, Kobe was the only one who could make a damn shot. 

We still won by 17.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

When Billy Mac asked Shaq how his bracket looks in the NCAA tournament, Shaq said, "I'm not a gambler. I'm a role model."

:laugh: Shaq cracks me up. :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> "Minnesota is 4-24 lifetime in the City of Angels."
> 
> -- Bill Walton
> ...



for all i care, the clippers can move to Montana, So they can stink up their own building and their own state


Good Win By the lakers


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> When Billy Mac asked Shaq how his bracket looks in the NCAA tournament, Shaq said, "I'm not a gambler. I'm a role model."
> 
> :laugh: Shaq cracks me up. :laugh:


Baiting is not allowed, please read the guidelines before you post. If you do it again, you will be suspended. Thanks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Baiting is not allowed, please read the guidelines before you post. If you do it again, you will be suspended. Thanks. .


I'm sure I'm much more intelligent than you are. 

*edited* Don't stoop to their level. Next time send a pm to the mods or CM.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:uhoh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 90, Minnesota 73 

```
[color=blue]Minnesota[/color]  
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
L. Sprewell 33 5-15 3-4 6-8 2 4 1 2 0 0 0 19  
K. Garnett  40 6-18 1-1 3-4 3 16 7 5 4 1 2 16  
E. Johnson 7 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 1 0 0 4 0  
T. Hassell   20 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 2 2 0 0 0 3 0  
S. Cassell  26 4-10 1-1 0-0 1 3 4 3 1 0 3 9  
M. Olowokandi 23 4-9 0-0 0-2 2 3 0 0 0 2 2 8  
W. Szczerbiak 25 3-11 0-2 0-0 2 5 3 2 0 0 1 6  
T. Hudson 22 0-7 0-4 0-0 0 4 2 2 0 0 0 0  
M. Madsen 11 0-1 0-0 0-2 2 4 0 1 1 0 4 0  
F. Hoiberg 18 4-9 1-2 4-4 0 4 0 2 1 0 3 13  
O. Miller 11 0-2 0-1 0-0 1 1 0 2 4 0 3 0  
G. Trent 4 1-2 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 1 0 0 0 2  
Totals 240 27-86 6-16 13-20 14 48 19 21 11 3 25 73  
Percentages:   .314 .375 .650   Team Rebounds: 13  
 
[color=purple]LA Lakers[/color]  
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
R. Fox 27 3-6 0-0 0-0 2 6 3 2 1 0 1 6  
K. Malone 25 1-9 0-0 2-2 1 7 1 3 2 0 4 4  
S. O'Neal 42 9-20 0-0 4-6 7 18 4 1 1 0 2 22  
K. Bryant 37 13-21 2-4 7-7 2 9 5 4 2 2 2 35  
G. Payton 32 3-10 0-1 1-2 0 3 3 3 1 0 0 7  
D. Fisher 16 2-5 0-2 0-2 0 2 2 1 3 0 1 4  
S. Medvedenko 14 2-7 0-0 4-4 2 3 0 2 0 0 4 8  
D. George 13 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 1 1 0 0 2  
K. Rush 16 0-2 0-1 0-0 1 1 1 2 2 0 0 0  
B. Cook 12 1-4 0-1 0-0 1 4 2 0 1 0 1 2  
L. Walton 3 0-2 0-1 0-0 1 1 0 0 0 0 0 0  
B. Russell 3 0-1 0-1 0-0 0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0  
Totals 240 35-89 2-11 18-23 18 57 21 19 15 2 15 90  
Percentages:   .393 .182 .783   Team Rebounds: 7  
 
Game Info 
Technical Fouls:  None
Attendance: 18,997
Officials: Bennett Salvatore, Derek Richardson, Scott Wall
```


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Go Gauchos!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> Baiting is not allowed, please read the guidelines before you post. If you do it again, you will be suspended. Thanks.


What's with all this hate coming from Kings fans lately?

Anyway, that was a hell of a win. Two straight beat-downs on two Western giants. I'm just hoping they don't have a lapse against the Jazz.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Go Gauchos!




:wordyo:


#1700


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great win. The momentum in the start of the 1st qtr wasn't there as we all saw against Kings. Lakers were down by 5 pts. Score was 12-7 in favor of Wolves when Sam Cassell hit the trey. There, Phil Jackson called the immediate Timeout. This is the reason I like him as a Coach, and this is the reason why Phil Jackson remains one of the best Coaches of all time in NBA history. He let his players to figure out the transition(be it offense or defence) by themselves, and when nothing seems to be going right, he called Timeout, and set his plans!

But when Lakers got healthy, and played one hellva game against Kings on Wednesday, the only thing, IMO, Phil Jackson had on his mind: Can the Lakers sustain the momemtum? He saw Lakers were about to lose it, called Timeout, and rest is all up there in the Boxscore. Daddy took out the air of Wolves' center(Micheal and Johnson), by dominating the paint and boards. Kobe did his Kobe _thang._ The Big Threes of Wolves were taken out of the game by almost every Lake player.

Malone and Payton remained role players and let Shaq and Kobe to do their _thangs._ Wolves are going to player Clippers tomorrow, and are expect to win against them. If Lakers get the game against Jazz(which btw will be one emotional game for Malone), we are right up there homez for 1st Standing in the Western Conference and Pacific Division title.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> Baiting is not allowed, please read the guidelines before you post. If you do it again, you will be suspended. Thanks.


:laugh: Classic coming from a Kings fan. Don't come crying with the beating in this year's playoffs.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> Baiting is not allowed, please read the guidelines before you post. If you do it again, you will be suspended. Thanks.


*Obviously still bitter over the Kings loss to the Lakers*


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> LA Lakers 90, Minnesota 73


Lakers winning 7 in a row. Lakers spanking the top teams in the West. Lakers clicking on all cylinders. Lakers are definitely in “Playoff Mode”:vbanana:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*We are back, I hope.*

This game wasn't as pretty as the Kings victory, but LA still dominated for most of the first 3 quarters. I feel this game had a lot more to do with Minnesota playing bad than the Lakers playing great. I would have liked to seen more of a team offense with Malone any Payton getting some better shots. This game looked more like Kobe and Shaq vs. the T-wolves. 

Also, it looks like Luke Walton is out of the play-off rotation as he got no PT until the final minutes of the last 2 games. This probably isn't a suprise to any of us based on all the vets on this team, but I thought Walton proved over the last couple of months that he can play offense good enough in crunch time to help this team off the bench. I guess his defense is going to cost him PT, as it seems that he isn't tough/tall enough to cover most 4's, and isn't quick enough to guard 3's especially if Fox-George-Rush are on the floor with GP/Fish and Kobe. Anyone have any thoughts on Walton. I think the kid is going to turn into a solid role player off the bench, but not as a 4, he needs to play the 3. I hope he really hits the gym this summer and practices his outside shot. 


This team really needs Grant back for the play-offs. Slava picks up too many fouls, and Cook looked lost out there tonight. We really don't have a post player to back up Shaq or Malone without Grant. D-Rod was at the Kings game, any chance Lakers take a shot on him?:grinning:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: We are back, I hope.*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Also, it looks like Luke Walton is out of the play-off rotation as he got no PT until the final minutes of the last 2 games. This probably isn't a suprise to any of us based on all the vets on this team, but I thought Walton proved over the last couple of months that he can play offense good enough in crunch time to help this team off the bench. I guess his defense is going to cost him PT, as it seems that he isn't tough/tall enough to cover most 4's, and isn't quick enough to guard 3's especially if Fox-George-Rush are on the floor with GP/Fish and Kobe. Anyone have any thoughts on Walton. I think the kid is going to turn into a solid role player off the bench, but not as a 4, he needs to play the 3. I hope he really hits the gym this summer and practices his outside shot.


His jumper is his only weakness on offense. Other than that, he does everything well. He can handle the ball. He's an excellent passer. He's generally a good decision-maker. If he can add some range to his shot this offseason, he'll become a very important player for us off the bench. On the other hand, I actually think that Cook has a better jumper. He doesn't have 3pt range either but he seems to be more consistent with his shot. Unfortunately, he's not the passer or ballhandler that Walton is. I think he cn become a better defender, though. He's got the size to defend 4s and 5s. Hopefully, he works on developing his post game a little more this offseason. Slava and Rush are coming along nicely as well. If we can keep Kobe, we've got one hell of a team coming back next year.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Cook*

He has good range for a 4, sorta like Grant. You are right, we would have a good young nucleus to build around Kobe and Shaq, but I don't know if any of the 4 (Walton-Rush-Slava-Cook) can step up and help replace Kobe or even Malone if they don't return next year. I think these guys are all solid role players, but not full time starters. But, we will have plenty of time(or hopefully not) to talk about this in the summer if Kobe, Malone and GP don't return.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

As long as grant doesn't come back from his injury any time soon i think we can win out, or atleast only lose 1 game till the end of the season. Our schedual is not nearly as hard as the Kings.

Shaq has become a Rebound monster as of late. 18 in this game.


----------

